# aggiornamneto dopo switch profilo

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti!

finalmente sono riuscito a switchare sul 17.1. Ora sto provando ad aggiornare questo sistema che, a causa dei problemi con unsymlink-lib, non aggiornavo da sei mesi.

È un macello, non ne sto uscendo.

Ho commentato le linee PYTHON_TARGETS e PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET in make.conf.

Ho una valanga di problemi sia su perl sia su python.

perl-cleaner non risolve nulla, immagino per i problemi su python.

Da dove iniziereste?

Grazie davvero...

Lorenzo

```
# emerge --deep --update --changed-use --newuse --verbose-conflicts --keep-going --with-bdeps=y --changed-deps --backtrack=2000 @world

Calculating dependencies                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         ... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.8-r1  USE="(-abi_riscv_lp64%) (-abi_riscv_lp64d%)"

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.3-r2  USE="(-abi_riscv_lp64%) (-abi_riscv_lp64d%)"

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-exec-conf-2.4.6  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python3_8*"

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r7

[... taglio altrimenti la piattaforma mi da "error in posting"]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.29 [3.24.24-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/samba-4.14.4  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8*"

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/wxGTK-3.0.5.1 [3.0.4-r302]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.34.0:0/5.34::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.102.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.300.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-version-0.992.800:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.430.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.550.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.976.700:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Text-Balanced-2.40.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.101.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.140.0-r7:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-libnet-3.130.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ssl"

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-2.200.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.430.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.302.183:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Module-Load-0.360.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.160.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-6.20.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r7:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Storable-3.230.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-parent-0.238.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.37-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.800.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.520.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Digest-1.190.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.236:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-JSON-PP-4.60.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.10.0-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Exporter-5.760.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.360.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-1.290.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0-r8:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-XSLoader-0.300.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-File-Path-2.180.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.179.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.730.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Socket-2.31.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.620.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Carp-1.520.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-IO-Socket-IP-0.410.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-podlators-4.140.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-IO-1.460.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.580.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Encode-3.80.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-2.380.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.101.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

    =dev-lang/perl-5.34* required by (virtual/perl-if-0.60.900:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE=""

    ^              ^^^^^

  (dev-lang/perl-5.32.1:0/5.32::gentoo, installed) USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Params-Util-1.70.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Net-DNS-SEC-1.160.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Module-Build-0.422.400:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/MailTools-2.190.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Canary-Stability-2013.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Module-Build-Tiny-0.39.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (sys-apps/ucspi-ssl-0.99e:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="perl -bindist"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Crypt-OpenSSL-DSA-0.200.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Socket6-0.280.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Authen-PAM-0.160.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/XML-SAX-Writer-0.570.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/TimeDate-2.330.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/common-sense-3.750.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/XML-XPath-1.420.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/File-Which-1.230.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-pwhich -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-parent-0.238.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Net-DNS-1.230.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -minimal -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/FFI-CheckLib-0.280.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/MIME-Charset-1.12.2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" L10N="-ja -zh"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IPC-System-Simple-1.250.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.880.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -minimal -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.360.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-kerberos -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Date-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Parse-Yapp-1.210.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.70.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/IPC-Run-0.960.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/perl-ldap-0.650.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="ssl xml -sasl"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (net-misc/wakeonlan-0.41-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Capture-Tiny-0.480.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/ExtUtils-Config-0.8.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Unicode-LineBreak-2019.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (net-dns/dnssec-tools-2.2.3-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-static-libs"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/B-Hooks-EndOfScope-0.240.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-podlators-4.140.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-SAX-Expat-0.510.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.40.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/XML-LibXML-2.20.100:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -minimal -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Pod-Parser-1.630.0-r8:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Data-OptList-0.110.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.58:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 perl samba ssl syslog -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -iodbc -kerberos -kinit -minimal -odbc -overlays -pbkdf2 -sasl (-selinux) -sha2 -smbkrb5passwd -static-libs -tcpd -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="dbus foomatic jpeg ldap perl png postscript tiff zeroconf -pclm -pdf -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/NetAddr-IP-4.79.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="ipv6 -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Devel-CheckLib-1.140.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/File-chdir-0.101.100:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.70.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.200.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/XML-Twig-3.520.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="nls -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Digest-BubbleBabble-0.20.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Getopt-GUI-Long-0.930.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (app-text/po4a-0.63:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.37-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r7:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-HTML-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-6.20.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.80.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.130.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.220.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.290.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/YAML-Tiny-1.730.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-minimal -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.231.100:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (perl-core/File-Temp-0.231.100:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Sys-Hostname-Long-1.500.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0-r8:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Path-Tiny-0.104.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-minimal -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/ExtUtils-Helpers-0.26.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.120.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Sub-Name-0.210.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-suggested -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Pod-Parser-1.630.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Unicode-UTF8-0.620.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Crypt-OpenSSL-Guess-0.130.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/ExtUtils-InstallPaths-0.12.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Tie-IxHash-1.230.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-Generator-1.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Authen-Libwrap-0.230.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Tty-1.120.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/XML-SAX-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Module-Implementation-0.90.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Net-LibIDN2-1.0.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.550.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Sub-Install-0.928.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/CGI-4.510.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/URI-1.730.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.250.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/JSON-4.30.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="xs -examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-vcs/subversion-1.14.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="apache2 berkdb extras nls perl -debug -doc -gnome-keyring -java -kwallet -ruby -sasl -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Encode-Locale-1.50.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-vcs/gitolite-3.6.11:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="(-selinux) -tools"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Alien-Libxml2-0.170.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Mozilla-CA-20999999:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.370.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.90.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-INET6-2.720.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.66.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -idn"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/DBI-1.643.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Try-Tiny-0.300.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-minimal -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Convert-ASN1-0.270.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Parse-RecDescent-1.967.15:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Text-Iconv-1.700.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/XML-Filter-BufferText-1.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Locale-Maketext-Lexicon-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.140.0-r7:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Sub-Exporter-0.987.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Alien-Build-2.380.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -minimal -test -zip"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Sub-Exporter-Progressive-0.1.13:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/GraphViz-2.240.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/JSON-XS-3.40.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.210.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-minimal -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Crypt-OpenSSL-Random-0.150.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.290:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Data-Validate-IP-0.300.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Variable-Magic-0.620.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-examples -test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.40.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.10.0-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/MD5-2.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-1.290.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-XSLoader-0.300.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/File-Listing-6.140.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Types-Serialiser-1.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

                 ^^^^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Module-Runtime-0.16.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test"

                 ^^^^^^^^

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-57.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_9(-)] required by (net-analyzer/fail2ban-0.11.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="(-selinux) -systemd" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8"

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python3_9(-)] required by (net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.7.2-r100:0/8.0.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="perl python -dbi -doc -graph -lua -rados -rrdcgi -ruby -static-libs -tcl -tcpd -test" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1 -lua5-2 -lua5-3 -lua5-4 -luajit" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/jinja-3.0.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/pyxattr-0.7.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.37.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-util/meson-0.57.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="(-test)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/unittest2-1.1.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/traceback2-1.4.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-util/scons-4.1.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8"

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pbr-5.6.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/pyasn1-0.4.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/python-mimeparse-1.6.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools_scm-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/pyrsistent-0.17.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/namespace-sphinxcontrib-1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/extras-1.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/linecache2-1.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (sys-apps/file-5.40-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="bzip2 python seccomp zlib -lzma -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/six-1.16.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/ply-3.11-r1:0/3.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/pytz-2021.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/pygments-2.9.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/PySocks-1.7.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/urllib3-1.26.5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-brotli -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/cffi-1.14.5:0/1.14.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/toml-0.10.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.25.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-socks5 -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/testtools-2.4.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/chardet-4.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/subunit-1.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-static-libs -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/markupsafe-2.0.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/ndg-httpsclient-0.5.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/cython-0.29.23:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -emacs -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/pyelftools-0.27:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/mako-1.1.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/idna-3.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (net-analyzer/speedtest-cli-2.1.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (app-portage/gemato-16.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gpg -test -tools" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/fixtures-3.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/docutils-0.17.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (net-analyzer/speedtest-cli-2.1.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/pycairo-1.20.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/subunit-1.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-static-libs -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_8"

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="nls python (split-usr) zlib -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-3.4.7-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-20.0.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

  (dev-python/setuptools-53.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_9" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_7(-),python_targets_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools_scm-5.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_9"

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/ctypesgen-1.0.2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7"

dev-python/certifi:0

  (dev-python/certifi-10001-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2017.4.17[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.25.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-socks5 -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    >=dev-python/certifi-2016.9.26[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-57.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

  (dev-python/certifi-10001-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_9" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2016.9.26[python_targets_python3_7(-),python_targets_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-53.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_9"

dev-python/setuptools_scm:0

  (dev-python/setuptools_scm-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8" pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools_scm[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-),-python_single_target_python3_10(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-57.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -pypy3 -python3_10 -python3_8"

  (dev-python/setuptools_scm-5.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_6 -python3_9" pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools_scm[python_targets_python3_7(-),python_targets_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-53.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 -pypy3 -python3_9"

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un problema è sicuramente il pacchetto dev-python/ctypesgen che non esiste più nell'albero e non ha supporto a python3_9.

Dovresti vedere se riesci a rimuoverlo, se vuoi vedere chi dipende da questo pacchetto puoi usare il comando emerge -cp dev-python/ctypesgen.

Per ultimo, non c'entra con il tuo problema, usa --changed-use al posto di --newuse la prima ricompila solo i pacchetti che hanno un cambiamento nelle use flag mentre l'atro compila anche i pacchetti che aggiungono una nuova use flag anche se non l'abiliti.

----------

## sacchi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Un problema è sicuramente il pacchetto dev-python/ctypesgen che non esiste più nell'albero e non ha supporto a python3_9.
> 
> Dovresti vedere se riesci a rimuoverlo, se vuoi vedere chi dipende da questo pacchetto puoi usare il comando emerge -cp dev-python/ctypesgen.
> 
> Per ultimo, non c'entra con il tuo problema, usa --changed-use al posto di --newuse la prima ricompila solo i pacchetti che hanno un cambiamento nelle use flag mentre l'atro compila anche i pacchetti che aggiungono una nuova use flag anche se non l'abiliti.

 

Sono davvero colpito.... da quel marasma totale ho tolto il pacchetto che mi hai segnalato e ora è partito ad aggiornare... complimenti davvero.

Mi metto comodo.... 555 pacchetti da aggiornare!

Grazie ancora!

Lorenzo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sacchi wrote:*   

> Sono davvero colpito.... da quel marasma totale ho tolto il pacchetto che mi hai segnalato e ora è partito ad aggiornare... complimenti davvero.

 

Di solito in quel marasma c'è quasi sempre il colpevole, ammetto che l'output non è molto facile da interpretare.

----------

